# Vintage Bicycle swap Sunday April 22 Wentzville, Mo.



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2018)

Hoping for a dry one this year, last October this got rained out. What the hell, let’s try it again! All details are on the flyer, hope to see you all there! 
@Rusty2wheels @Dan Shabel @Wildcat @smij @ranman @oldfart36


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 29, 2018)

Rob,

Thanks for the update, hopefully the weather co-operates.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2018)

Let’s keep our fingers crossed Tim!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 15, 2018)

Next Sunday!


----------



## smij (Apr 18, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Next Sunday!



Looking forward to it-see you Sunday!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 22, 2018)

Great turnout today for the swap. Just a few sprinkles and was no big deal at all. Lots of cool bikes and parts on hand for sure. Many thanks to Cabers @rickyd @Rusty2wheels @smij and our KC friends @Pappy and Rich Newberry. Great times!!


----------

